# Slat Screens



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

How much does covering a part of a house with slat siding help reduce temperature from the sun?

For example: http://www.architectmagazine.com/Images/tmp336E.tmp_tcm20-132578.jpg


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The net effectiveness depends on the orientation, location, materials, etc.

Way to many factors to consider to make an estimation.

Most that I see being deployed are more so for effect. The reality is that you can accomplish more for less money depending on the construction.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> The net effectiveness depends on the orientation, location, materials, etc.
> 
> Way to many factors to consider to make an estimation.
> 
> Most that I see being deployed are more so for effect. The reality is that you can accomplish more for less money depending on the construction.


When you say 'you can accomplish more for less money depending on the construction' how for example. I have a cinderblock / brick house. Daylight basement on the lower level.

Where would I find more information on calculating how effective slats would be and how to best design them.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

I have an infrared thermometer, so here's what i would do. Duck tape a wood slat to side of house. Leave it there for maybe 2 hours in full Sun. Take the temperature of the exposed brick next to the board. Remove the board and take the temperature of that brick.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here knows where you are since there's no location in your profile.
Just looks like a high labor to install, ugly as sin, high mantaince way to solve a simple solution to me.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

@joecaption - 

1. What the heck is with you and peoples locations? It would only be relevant to this question if I was expecting someone to give me some kind of a solar study on it. Maybe I don't want anyone to know where I am, duh.

2. No one cares what you think they look like, or about your opinions of how much work they are to install, maintain or anything else except how effectively they provide shade.

3. High maintenance way to solve a simple solution? Thank God you're around to help everyone solve their solutions...


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys crack me up.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Duck tape a wood slat to side of house.


You don't think that cinder block and/or brick will conduct heat from above or below the slat, to points under a single 4-6 inch slat ???

How about heat conduction thru the slat and no air circulation behind it ?

A better test would be to make up a test panel and hang it from the eaves.
Then you could take measurements of the shaded and not shaded wall areas at different times through out the day


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

@Oso954, I agreed, Suspending a slat would probaly be better, but there will still be heat conduction...not to mention heat convection currents...yes?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

curtd said:


> @Oso954, I agreed, Suspending a slat would probaly be better, but there will still be heat conduction...not to mention heat convection currents...yes?


In the linked pic. Since the slats are well a way from the building. They not only reduce radiant heat to the building. But also aid in reducing conductive heat from the areas that the sun does shine on between the slats. As the warmest air will rise causing an almost continuous air current that keeps the wall cooler.

Of course, in the winter, it will also keep that side of the building from being warmed by the sun, increasing the heating bill.


----------

